# Question on Wills: get a copy of a will, ie are they on public record?



## giftgrub (4 May 2008)

Hi Just looking for some info on wills
Does anyone know if its possible to get a copy of a will, ie are they on public record?

If thats the case where do i go? or do i need a solicitor do do the legwork for me.


----------



## Vanilla (4 May 2008)

*Re: Question on Wills*

If the person is dead and the will has gone through probate or administration then it is available to obtain either from the local district probate registry or the probate office in dublin. Usually in your local court house for the local ones, you do not need a solicitor to obtain one, just go in, pay a small fee and voila.


----------



## dazza21ie (6 May 2008)

If you are looking for a will for someone who has recently passed away then it is unlikely that the will would have gone through probate yet. You can ring the local solicitors of the deceased and ask them if they hold his/her will. It depends then on whether you are a beneficiary or the executor whether you will get a copy or be told what's in the will.


----------



## jackswift (7 May 2008)

[broken link removed]

You can download an application form here. Cost plain copy €2.54 certified copy €4.44


----------

